# Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

Schleien sind beliebte Angelfische!
Aber trotz Besatz beobache ich das diese Fische in den letzten 20 Jahren immer seltener gefangen werden.
Viele Vereine stellten sogar den Besatz ganz ein.
Viele geben den Welsen die schuld, andere meinen das der Besatz mit Karpfen die Schleie verdrängt.
Einige behaupten auch einfach das auf diesen Fisch nicht mehr geangelt wird.
Wenn ich mir die Gewässer meines Vereines anschaue, stelle ich fest, daß trotz Besatzes tausender Schleien die Fänge unabhängig ob Welse vorkommen abnehmen.
Auch vernünftiger Karpfenbesatz kann als Grund nicht in Frage kommen, 
da Beide Arten in der Teichwirtschaft zusammen gezogen werden und dort höhere Besatzdichten vorkommen.
Was also ist der Grund ? #c
Ich möchte nicht behaupten das die Schleien aussterben, auch wir haben einzelne Gewässer mit Superbeständen.

Schleien brauchen besonders hochwertiges Futter und laichen in Schüben mehrmals im Jahr ab.
Meist bewohnen sie gemeinsam mit Rotfedern klare, Pflanzenreiche Gewässer.

Eine meiner Überlegungen ist der hohe Angeldruck auf unsehre Gewässer.  |krach:

In unbeangelten Gewässern beobachte ich oft, daß Rotfedern in großer Zahl vorkommen.
Daneben Moderlischen und Schleien Rotaugen und andere eher selten.
Giebt man dieses Gewässer frei, verschwinden mit den Rotfedern auch die Schleien und Rotaugen explodieren in ihrem Bestand.
Sollten wier Angler hieran schuld sein ?
Überlegung:
Rotfedern konkorieren als Oberflächenfisch weniger mit Schleien als Rotaugen.
Rotfedern setzen sich gegenüber Rotaugen im Stillgewässer durch, da sie schneller am Futter sind, früher im Jahr ablaichen und auch ein größeres Nahrungsspecktrum haben da sie auch Wasserpflanzen fressen.
(Vielleicht vertragen sie auch noch geringere Sauerstoffwerte)
Rotfedern oben, Moderlischen im Freiwasser und Schleien am Grund, nicht mehr viel Platz für Rotaugen.

Jeder Angler kennt das, eine Hand voll Futter und schon sind die Rotfedern da.
Rotaugen sind da schon etwas komplizierter, Hakengröße, Wetter, usw....
Das verschaft den Rotaugen einen geringen Vorteil gegenüber den Rotfedern. 
Über einige Jahre gesehen reicht dieses aber völlig aus um die Rotfedern zu verdrängen.
Rotaugen müssen jetzt nur noch etwas fressen was auch die Schleien benötigen und schon sind sie verschwunden.

Dieses ist auf jedenfall meine Beobachtung.
In Gewässern mit vielen Rotaugen sind Schleien selten, in anderen Gewässern auch mit Karpfen oder Giebeln nicht.
Dabei ist die Gewässergröße unwesendlich.

Sollte man Rotfedern schützen ?

Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen oder Erfahrungen.  
Ring frei #h


----------



## cafabu (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Moin, moin,
die Schleie ist der ideale Futterfisch für unsere Raubfische. Ihr Verhalten ist eher "duc and cover" als schnelle Fluchten ins Freiwasser. Daher auch die hohe Vermehrungsrate. Barsch und Hecht kommen auf natürliche Weise in jedem Gewässer vor. Zander und Wels werden meistens besetzt. Die Wettererwärmung trägt zusätzlich zur Vermehrung der Raubfische bei. Da zieht die Schlei einfach den Kürzeren. Gerade der Hecht kommt in unseren Geässern viel öfter vor als die meisten denken. Oft wird erst beim Wasserablassen, wenn dies möglich ist, festgestellt das viele Hechte vorhanden sind.
Meines Erachtens wandelt sich zur Zeit unsere heimische Fischfauna durch die Umweltveränderung und den Klimawandel.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Darth-Bob (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Schleien kommen in der Teichwirtschaft mit Karpfen nur durch das zufüttern miteinander aus.
Erst wenn der Karpfen satt ist, hat die Schleie eine Chance.
In der Teichwirtschaft ist die Schleienaufzucht wegen des Kormoranes fast nicht mehr möglich, da sie den Chinesischen Kormoran natürlich nicht kennt.
Der Lebensraum von Schleie und Karrausche werden immer weniger, da verkrautete Gewässer schnell geräumt oder zugeschüttet werden.


----------



## Frankenfischer (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

In unseren Gewässern kann ich ähnliches beobachten. Ich meine dass bei uns die Hauptursache für das Verschwinden der Schleien der Kormoran darstellt, der im Winter in großer Zahl über unsere Gewässer herfällt. Die Schleien passen von der Größe her ideal in einen Kormoranschlund.

Desweiteren können Raubfische, zu großer Karpfenbestand und mangelnde Laichmöglichkeiten für den Rückgang der Schleienbestände ursächlich sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

@ Bernd

Habt ihr mal eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht?
Evtl. sind ja doch genug drin?

|kopfkrat


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @ Bernd
> 
> Habt ihr mal eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht?
> Evtl. sind ja doch genug drin?
> ...


 
Bestandsaufnahme ?
Ich betreue etwa 15 Gewässer seit etwa 25 Jahren bin ich dabei.
Die Gewässer sind teils Altarme von mehr als 1 Km Länge, teils Bagerseen sind aber auch Kleinstgewässer dabei.
Aus diesen Gewässern meine Erfahrungen mit Schleien.
Aufzeichnungen über Besatz und Fänge hier zu über etwa 30 Jahre und dieses für weitere Gewässer ebenfalls.
Wie beschrieben, wenige Bestände sind Ok.
Fangmenge insgesammt unter 100 Fische bei etwa 5000 Anglern.
Und dieses trotz Besatz!!#c


----------



## Udo561 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Hi,
bei uns in den Gewässern sind mehr als genug Schleien vorhanden.
Und das obwohl wir einen guten Hechtbesatz haben.
Aber bei uns gibt es so gut wie keine schwarzen Vögel , mag sein das es daran liegt.
Konnte heute früh noch 3 Schleien fangen , allerdings müssen bei uns hier in NL am Vereinsgewässer auch alle Fische zurück gesetzt werden.
Dieses Jahr komme ich bisher auf über 80 Schleien die ich gefangen habe ,ich denke mal das man dann von einem guten Bestand sprechen kann.

Gruß Udo


----------



## jkc (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bestandsaufnahme ?
> Ich betreue etwa 15 Gewässer seit etwa 25 Jahren bin ich dabei.
> Die Gewässer sind teils Altarme von mehr als 1 Km Länge, teils Bagerseen sind aber auch Kleinstgewässer dabei.
> Aus diesen Gewässern meine Erfahrungen mit Schleien.
> ...



Hi, ja Bestandsaufnahme.
Selbst wenn keine Schleien gefangen werden, heißt dass nicht, das es keine im Gewässer gibt.
Ich halte die Schleie für einen schwer zu beangelnden Fisch, der eher selten als Zufallsfang an den Haken geht.
Ferner ist es im geeignetnem Lebensraum (Kraut!!!) selbst mit Berufsfischereilichen Methoden schwer die Schleien zu erwischen.
Bei mir am Gewässer beobachte ich es wie Folgt:
Wir haben einen selbstreproduzierenden Bestand, der sich gegenüber dem Waller und Karpfen tapfer behauptet.
Fänge gehen aber gegen 0, wenn Fische gefangen werden, dann meist beim Aalangeln, 50cm+, geziehlte Befischung findet aber auch nicht statt Bzw. ist zum Teil gar nicht möglich (Kraut!!!).

Ergo werden die Fische in diesem Gewässer weiterhin ein heimliches Leben führen und zu Hitparaden-verdächtigen Größen heranwachsen, bis...


..., ja, bis ich Rentner bin und im Frühjahr schon vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser bin.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ja Bestandsaufnahme.
> Selbst wenn keine Schleien gefangen werden, heißt dass nicht, das es keine im Gewässer gibt.
> Ich halte die Schleie für einen schwer zu beangelnden Fisch, der eher selten als Zufallsfang an den Haken geht.
> Ferner ist es im geeignetnem Lebensraum (Kraut!!!) selbst mit Berufsfischereilichen Methoden schwer die Schleien zu erwischen.
> ...


 
Du schreibst das sich Euer Bestand tapfer gegen Wels und Karpfen behaupten kann, wie ist den der Bestand Eurer Rotfedern und Rotaugen im Gewässer?
Warum findest Du in meinem Eröfnungstext.


----------



## Sneep (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Hallo,

es gibt auch hier verschiedene Ursachen.

Den Hauptgrund im Rückgang der Schleien sehe ich im Rückgang der sogenannten Hecht-Schleie -Seen. Das sind nicht sehr tiefe, klare Seen mit vielen Unterwasserpflanzen. 

So sahen in meiner Jugend fast alle stehenden Gewässer aus.
(Die Gewässer die nicht an Angelvereine verpachtet wurden sehen übrigens noch heute so aus.)

Diese Seen hatte ihren typischen Fischbestand mit den Hauptarten Hecht und Schleie und den Begleitarten Rotfeder und Karausche. Brassen und Rotaugen fehlten vollständig und Karpfen waren sehr selten. 

Dann erfolgte der Besatz mit Karpfen und Grassfischen. Die einen trübten das Wasser mit ihrer Wühlarbeit und schädigten damit die Pflanzen. Die Grassfische verwandelten die Pflanzen , also den Lebensraum der Schleie, in Dünger für die Algen. 

Was entstand, war ein trübes Wasser ohne Pflanzen, ein Gewässer des Brassen-Tps.Der Fischbestand änderte ich durch den Besatz mit Rotaugen und Bresen.

Viele Angler halten die Schleie für einen typischen Bewohner, trüber, schlammiger Gewässer. Das Gegenteil ist richtig.

Der Kormoran ist für alle Fischarten ein Problem. Davor ist die Schleie aber vergleichsweise gut geschützt durch ihre versteckte Lebensweise. 

Beim Waller habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das ein Einbruch der Schleienpopulation an Anzeichen für ein verstärktes Auftreten de Wallers etwas später ist. 

Es gibt aber eine Beobachtung, für die ich keine Erklärung habe. 

In der letzten Zeit gibt es  immer mehr Bestände ohne Nachwuchs.

Das ist auch dort der Fall, wo die Schleienwelt scheinbar noch in Ordnung ist.

Sneep


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Aus der Erfahrung einiger Gewässer OHNE oder mit beschränkter Angelfischerei (jaja, es gibt auch in Dtld. solche, wenn auch nur einige) - es handelt sich meist um Klarwasserseen mit grandioser Vegetation - kann ich von Traumschleien berichten. Karpfen gibt es dort aber keine...
Und während man tagsüber nur die 10-pfündigen Brummer sieht (haben wohl keine Angst mehr vor den Hechten), wimmelt es bei Nachttauchgängen von Schleien aller Größe. Und solche Gewässer gibt es von Brandenburg bis Baden-Württemberg...
In dem Moment wo Fisch-besatz bei einem intaktem Ökosystem ins Spiel kommt, läuft das Schiff aus dem Ruder. Eine Erfahrung die ich leider immer wieder machen muss.
Insbesondere die Schleie ist höchst sensibel gegenüber Karpfenbesatz.

Betrachtet man aber mal die Menge an Karpfen die in Dtld. produziert und v.a. vermarktet wird (Speisefische ausgenommen), so frage ich mich immer wieder wie es noch Leute geben kann die NICHT über ein Karpfenproblem nachdenken wollen?!?
Würden unsere Häger die Wildschweine noch zusätzlich züchten uns auswildern, würden die Klein- und Vorgarten-Liebhaber wohl Sturm laufen. Dass viele Seen heute nicht besser aussehen, interessiert meist nicht mal die Angler!
Hauptsache man hat selbst auch die Karpfen in Angelzeitungsgröße in "seinem" Gewässer. :g


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Jo,

gut beobachtet und skizziert, FoolishFarmer !
Ich bin zwar kein Taucher, aber die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich in meiner 50jährigen Angelzeit als jemand, der mit offenen Augen am Wasser sitzt oder läuft, auch gemacht.

Ich bin ja schon froh, dass im letzten Herbst 1 to Karpfen als Besatz weniger bestellt und ausgesetzt worden ist. Und in den Seen, in denen dann auch noch neben den Karpfen 60 cm lange Welse als "Ersatz" für gefangene Riesen von 1,50 M Länge nachgesetzt werden, geht der Schleien-Bestand förmlich in die Knie.

Dann könnte man m.E. gleich 100-Euro-Scheine statt des Schleienbesatzes aufs Wasser werfen, denn beide Aktionen sind völlig sinnlos.

Die Zeiten sind vorbei, als Opa Meier mit seinen beiden langen Bambusruten, beködert mit Regenwurm und Kartoffel, am Teich saß und auf den Biss eines 50ziger Karpfens wartete, während seine Frau zu Hause schon mal Fett in die Pfanne gegossen hat und auf eine willkommene Abwechslung des Mittagstisches wartete.

Auf das, was heute mit den Karpfen am Wasser geschieht, will ich nicht weiter eingehen #d , aber der Schleienbestand wird sich erst wieder stabilisieren, wenn keine Welse oder die Unmengen von Karpfen mehr ausgesetzt werden.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Das Karpfen mit Schleien konkorieren ist klar.
Wels, Komoran als Fressfeind ist sicherlich auch richtig.
Ich kann aber bei unsehren Gewässern beobachten, daß die Schleien trotz sinkenen Karpfenbestand weniger werden.
Teilweise sind überhaupt keine Karpfen mehr vorhanden.
Die Besatzmengen für Karpfen wurden in den meisten dieser Gewässer bereits vor über 10 Jahren um 90% runtergefahren oder sogar ganz eingestellt.
Welsbesatz ist auch nicht in allen Gewässern.
Es muß also noch weitere Gründe haben.
Schleien benötigen scheinbar dichte Waserpflanzenbestände, diese Pflanzen konkorieren mit den Algen, in Folge handelt es sich meist um klare Gewässer.
An Wasserpflanzen können wir viele Schnecken finden.
Ist dieses das was die Schleien als Nahrung benötigen.?

Bin ab heute erst einmal 2 Tage fort, dann mehr.
Vielen Dank erst einmal für den Gedankenaustausch an alle.
(Bitte geht doch mal auf meinen ursprünglichen Text ein, denn einige Beobachtungen von Euch weisen ja bereits in die gleiche Richtung)


----------



## Sneep (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Hallo, 

Schleien, Rotfedern und teilweise Karauschen, sitzen in einem Boot. Sie sind Bewohner eines bestimmten Seen-Typs. Sie benötigen klares Wasser und gute Bestände an Unterwasserpflanzen. 

Rotfedern sind auf solche Gewässer spezialisiert, Rotaugen hingegen sind in fast allen Gewässern zu finden, sie haben sich nicht so sehr spezialisiert wie z.B. die Rotfeder.

Weil sie sich an einen Gewässertyp sehr gut angepasst hat, ist sie dem Generalisten Rotauge hier überlegen. Erst wenn sich das Gewässer verändert. nutzt den Rotfedern ihre Spezialisierung nichts mehr, ja sie verwandelt sich in einen Nachteil. 

Jetzt kommen die Rotaugen stärker zum Zug, weil sie eben in fast allen Gewässern klar kommen.

Verstärkt wird dieser Trend noch durch Besatzmaßnahmen der Vereine . Bis vor kurzem waren Rotfedern fast nicht lieferbar und sehr viel  teurer als Rotaugen. Sie wurden daher fast nicht  besetzt, während das Rotauge Zentnerweise ausgesetzt wurde.

Aber letzlich resultiert sowohl der Rückgang der Schleie, wie auch der Rotfeder aus  Veränderung der Lebensräume. 

Wer aber die Ursachen für den Niedergang kennt, diese jedoch nicht beseitigt sondern meint, mit Besatz ließe sich das Problem lösen, der wird eine wertvolle (und teure) Erfahrung machen. 

Sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Grundsätzlich ist die gesammte Lebensgemeinschaft Schleien/Hechtsee sicherlich immer stärker bedroht.
(klare, Pflanzenreiche Gewässer mit den Arten Hecht, Schlei, Rotfedern, Bitterlinge, Aal, Moderlischen,Barsch usw..)
Nur die Frage ist was ist die folge von was..
Genau wie bei der Frage was gab es zuerst das Ei oder die Henne, stelle ich mir die Frage warum zum Bespiel die Rotfedern verschwinden.
Verschwinden sie weil die Wasserpflanzen verschwinden oder verschwinden die Wasserpflanzen, weil die Lebensgemeinschaft mit Rotfedern den Planktonfresser Rotaugen nicht mehr unterdrücken können.
Wenn diese dann die Planktonfresser (Wasserflöhe) reduziert haben, trübt sich das Wasser duch Algenbildung in folge dessen könnten Pflanzen aus Lichtmangel geschädigt werden oder absterben.
Infolge, könnte dann eine neue Lebensgemeinschaft entstehen.
Trübes, schlmmiges Gewässer mit denHauptfischen Rotaugen, Brachse und ist dieses nicht genau dieser Gewässertyp der immer öffter zu Beobachten ist.?

Zur Erklärung:
Hecht/Schleien Seen sind sehr stabiele Gewasser die eine hohe Produktivität aufweisen.
Da Wasserpflazen das Gewässer bis zum Gewässergrund besiedeln ist auch am Grund im Sommer genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden um den Stoffwechsel im Gewässer zu gewährleisten. Es entsteht deshalb nur wenig Schlamm, wieder freigesetzte Nährstoffe werden von Pflanzen gebunden.
Aus diesem Grund, und weil sich zwischen den Pflanzen z .B Wasserflöhe(Algenfresser)vor Fischen verstecken können haben Algen keine Möglichkeiten sich massenhaft zu vermehren.
Da ständig sogenannte Produktzenten (Pflanzen) vor handen sind giebt es auch ein gleichmäßiges Nahrungs angeboht mit den verschiedensten Fischnährtieren.
Darum giebt es auch gut angepasste Spezialisten unter den Fischen.
Bei Zusammenbruch dieser Pflanzenbestände, fehlt dann vielen ihre Nahrung.

Weiter vermehren sich dann die Algen in Massen, da ja die Nahrstoffe nicht mehr von Wasserpflanzen aufgenommen werden und im Gewässer reichlich vorhanden sind.
Die natürlichen Feinde der Algen (Kleinkrebse) werden durch fehlende Versteckmöglichkeiten stark von den Fischen reduziert und können im Bestand nicht mit wachsen.
Es ist also nicht mehr soviel Nahrung für Fische im Gewässer .
Jetzt sollten die Raubfische den Fischbestand eigendlich soweit reduzieren das sich die Planktonfresser wieder vermehren können.
Aber die lassen sich dann aus Futtermangel leicht fangen.

Was bleibt ist die Alge, deren Bestände regelmäßig bei schlecht Wetter zusammenbrechen, wenig Kleinkrebse und einige Fischarten in geringen Beständen.
Am Grund fehlt oft der Sauerstoff, weil hier einfach kein Licht hingelangt, somit bildet sich Schlamm und die Nahrstoffe werden eingelagert.
Besserung kann dann erst ein Fischsterben oder ein völliges einlagern der Nährstoffe bringen. 

Ich, hoffe das so richtig verstanden zu haben.
Ist auch nur vereinfacht gemeint, denn da kommen einfach noch zu viele Einzelfaktoren hinzu.
(Ph-Wert, Sedimente und und u...)


----------



## Sneep (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist die gesammte Lebensgemeinschaft Schleien/Hechtsee sicherlich immer stärker bedroht.
> (klare, Pflanzenreiche Gewässer mit den Arten Hecht, Schlei, Rotfedern, Bitterlinge, Aal, Moderlischen,Barsch usw..)
> Nur die Frage ist was ist die folge von was..
> Genau wie bei der Frage was gab es zuerst das Ei oder die Henne, stelle ich mir die Frage warum zum Bespiel die Rotfedern verschwinden.
> ...



Hallo,

ich denke es gibt eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden was zuerst da war, das Ei oder die Henne. 

Dazu hab ich in meiner Nähe Heidegebiete mit einer Reihe von kleineren Hecht-Schleie Seen darin.

Ein Teil der Gewässer ist wie er auch früher war. Ein anderer Teil hat sich in grüne und schlammige Gewässer des Brassen-Typs verwandelt.

Wieso aber eine solch gegensätzliche Entwicklung.?

Wenn man dann den Punkt sucht, der die eine Gruppe von der anderen trennt, stösst schnell auf die Tatsache, dass die Seen die sich zum Brassengewässer hin verändert haben, ohne Ausnahme von Vereinen bewirtschafte werden, die anderen Seen wurden aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht an die Fischerei verpachtet.

Wäre der Rückgang der Rotfedern die Ursache, wäre dies an allen  Gewässern aufgetreten. Nein, Ursache ist eine Verfälschung der Fischfauna durch Besatz.
Vor allem der Besatz von Karpfen und Grasfischen, setzt die Entwicklung in Gang, die Bernd 2000 hier geschildert hat.


sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Absulut richtig, W.Amurkarpfen ist die Pest, da sie die Pflanzen fressen und die Nahrstoffe dann den Algen zur Verfügung stehen.(sollte in Deutschland verboten werden)
Karpfen zerstören die Bestände durch wühlen und wirbeln Sedimente auf, diese Wassertrübung schädigt dann die Pflanzen.
*Also in Maßen besetzen*.

Aber ich behaupte das Angler in beangelten Gewässern immer auch die Rotfedern stark reduzieren.
Begründung:
Der erste Fisch am Futter.
Die Hakengröße spielt keine Rolle und das Maul ist größer.
Alles was absackt wird genommen.
Die Fische stehen oft an der Oberfläche und können so direckt angeworfen werden.
Kurz, jeder Depp kann bei jedem Wetter Rotfedern fangen, auch wenn sonst nichts zu kriegen ist.
Wenn jetzt 100 Angler Köfis fangen und das 3 mal im Jahr, sind das echt Mengen.
(dazu im Ursprungstext mehr)
Wir haben letztes Jahr welche besetzt, mal schauen ob es sich auf die Schleien dieses Gewässers auswirkt.
Fallbeispiel:
Alter Befestigungsgraben, ehemals im Hochwassergebiet der Weser, alter etwa 400 Jahre, größe 2,5 Ha. leicht sauer.
Jahrelang kaum Nutzung.
Als das Gewässer vom Verein übernommen wurde 1975,
klares pflanzenreiches Gewässer, Hauptfische: Schleien(verbuttet),Rotfedern, Moderlischen, Barsche, Hechte und wenige Aale, Karpfen, Brachsen.
In wenigen Wochen wurden dutzende Hechte(Ü 60cm) entnommen, Schleien wurden zu hunderten umgesetzt.
Ab etwa 1983 befische ich dieses Gewässer selber, Rotfedern, Schleien(40-60),Aal, Barsch,Hecht,Bitterlinge Karpfen,Moderlischen und selten Güstern und Brachsen.
Zunächst konnte ich dort noch Rotfedern bis 30 cm fangen es waren aber auch noch Massen an kleinen Rotfedern vorhanden.
So um 1990, die Überraschung: ein Angler fing dort einige 30cm Rotaugen, hatte ich dort noch nie gesehen.
(Sollten aber schon immer drinn gewesen sein,Hochwasser)
Die 30 cm Rotfedern waren aber bereits verschwunden.

in den folgenden Jahren waren gewaltige und rasante Veränderungen im Bestand zu beobachten. 
Die Rotaugen explodierten im Bestand, wurden zunächst bis handgroß, später verbutteten sie aber auf Fingerläge, brachen dann Anfang 2000er im Bestand ein und sind jetzt wieder in geringerer Zahl bis etwa handgröße vorhanden.
Die riesen Bestände der Moderlischen brachen etwa Mitte der 90 ein und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob sie hier noch vorhanden sind.
Mit dem Verschwinden der Moderlischen, brach auch der Barschbestand ein. 
Sie sind noch da aber kleiner und nicht mehr so zahlreich.
Rotfedern konnte man dort früher eigendlich immer bekommen,
ab Ende der 90er. waren es aber nur noch Restbestände bzw Einzeltiere.
Hechte wurden hier bis etwa 2000 regelmäßig entnommen etwa 45 St im jahr und meist 2 bis 5 Riesen dabei, aber ab Mitte der 90er wurden die Großen Ü.1m seltener, ab 2000 in der Anzahl rückläufig, es wurde nur noch 1er ü 1m gefangen.
Der Bestand ist weiter stabiel da gute Laichgelegenheiten vorhanden sind, nur fehlt jetzt das Futter.
Karpfen waren die gesammte Zeit besetzt worden, aber wie der Brachse werden sie zwar recht groß (K 15kg, B 4 Kg)
bilden aber keine großen Bestände aus.
Schleien wurden zur Bestandsstützung besetzt, und vermehrten sich auch meist.
ab 2006 nahmen die Pflanzenbestände zu, bis das gesammte Gewässer mit Wasserpest und Hornkraut bedeckt war.
Danach wurde eine Teilentschlammung durchgeführt.
Im Schutze der Pflanzen haben sich die Schleien gut vermehrt und werden auch wieder mehr gefangen. Im Folgejahr haben wir 100 kg Rotfedern bis 40cm besetzt.(2009)+(Fangverbot).
Gleich nach dem schreiben werde ich Moderlischen besetzen.
Das Gewässer ist eigendlich immer recht klar geblieben.
Hoffe wir können die Uhr umdrehen, sicher bin ich da nicht.

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.
Ähnliches kenne ich auch aus anderen Gewässern.

Das alles schreibe ich um anderen die Möglichkeit zu geben aus meinen Fehlern zu lernen.
Natürlich, soll sich jeder selber Gedanken machen.


----------



## Darth-Bob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Karpfen zerstören die Bestände durch wühlen und wirbeln Sedimente auf, diese Wassertrübung schädigt dann die Pflanzen.
> *Also in Maßen besetzen*.



Hauptgefahr beim Karpfen ist die Fressmenge, der Fisch ist auf Maximalerträge gezüchtet worden.
Er kann Nährtiere bis zur Erschöpfung der natürlichen Vermehrung wegfressen und ist sehr dominant am Futterplatz-in der Teichwirtschaft egal, wird halt zugefüttert.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Hauptgefahr beim Karpfen ist die Fressmenge, der Fisch ist auf Maximalerträge gezüchtet worden.
> Er kann Nährtiere bis zur Erschöpfung der natürlichen Vermehrung wegfressen und ist sehr dominant am Futterplatz-in der Teichwirtschaft egal, wird halt zugefüttert.


 
Das hatte ich in Bezug auf  Hecht/Schleien Seen gemeint.
Betrifft den Rückgang der Unterwasserpflanzen und vermehrten Algenaufkommen.


----------



## jkc (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du schreibst das sich Euer Bestand tapfer gegen Wels und Karpfen behaupten kann, wie ist den der Bestand Eurer Rotfedern und Rotaugen im Gewässer?
> Warum findest Du in meinem Eröfnungstext.



Hi, 
Rotauge gemittelte Dominanz 45%, Versuche die Rotfeder zu etablieren sind bisher gescheitert, obwohl das Gewässer eigentlich geeignet erscheint.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

So habe es ausprobiert !
Vor 3 Jahren Fangverbot für Rotfedern.
Rotfedern stark besetzt und kleine Hechte u. Zander hin zu.
Beides sicherlich Überbesatz mit dem Ziel die Rotaugen zu verdrängen.
Da zu noch Schleien u. Karpfen wie in den Jahren zu vor.

Geht doch !
Rotfedern sind sind seit diesem Jahr, wieder dominierend vorhanden. 
Rotaugen fast verschwunden.
Aber die Schleien werden wieder viel gefangen und wachsen gut ab.
Da werden nun noch die ebenfalls verschwundenen Moderlischen im Frühjahr besetzt.
Ich hoffe sie finden ihren Platz und drücken die Rotaugen weiter an den Rand. 

So weit, mein  Versuch.
Kann aber alles auch Zufall sein.

Bernd


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wo sind die Schleien geblieben.*

Ich stelle fest die Schleie ist überall bei uns wieder im Kommen.
Dort wo Rotfedern sind wenigstens.
Möglicherweise hängt es doch auch mit dem Lieferanten zusammen.

Man sollte sich also durchaus auch mal über die Herkunft der Schleien Gedanken machen.
Z.B :
Stämme.
Art der Nachzucht, künstlich oder selbstständig.
Besatzzeitpunkt.
Wie wurden die Schleien ernährt und vieles mehr.
Krankheiten
Ernährungszustand der Tiere bei Lieferung im Herbst.

Ich habe dort wo das Rotfederprogramm lief, vor einigen Wochen zahlreiche Schleien beim Laichen beobachtet.
Sah so ähnlich aus wie ich es sonst nur bei Brachsen erlebte. 
Jede Menge Fische, meist zwischen 40cm und über 50 cm.


----------

